# Expats in Durban



## quicksilver (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

I've been living in Durban for a month now and wonder if the expats community really exists here? it seems there are not a lot of foreigners 
maybe someone can help with the places where the expats usually hang out or forums in internet.

Thanks,

Maria


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and I hope you find some expats in Durban. From what I've read in other posts (what I remember about Durban means nothing since I haven't been there since 1983!), most expats live outside the city, mostly to the north. Are you in Durban proper?


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, i live at Musgrave, Durban. I know few expats here, but hope to find more people. seems there's no organized community


----------

